# New guy to Forum and tractors



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello all, just purchased a 1981 Long 460 for working the 5 acres I own.

I got it for a good price due to the infamous hydraulic issue. 

When I get it to the barn, I plan on tearing into it to address the hydraulic no lift issue, and fix some fuel leaks around the injector pump.

Hope to find some good info on this forum!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Mxzx.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us....we all like pics.


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Will do, should have it in barn tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Mxzx, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks to all for the kind responses.

Quick question, what type of front end loaders will fit this tractor?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure about the FEL, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Now that it is mine, I paid $2200 for it. Everything seems to work, strong clutch, etc. I will tear into the hydro over winter and see if I can get it fixed. Meter says is has 1800 hours or so

Here are a few pics.

Thanks


----------

